# Clunking...



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey I just tightened down that nut on the top center of the front strut (passenger side) and when I make a hard right or turn the wheel back from a hard right the spring clunks like it's turning... I'm pretty sure the nut is tightened... could it be it needs to be tightend more or do I need to replace something?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

are you talking about the nut that holds the top strut mount to the strut?


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

*bearing*

i had the same problem. right under your strut mount there is a black bearing. if it is upside down, the springs will clunk OR if it is located somewhere else or not there the springs will clunk. this lets the strut piston turn freely. without it the springs turn. it needs to be directly under the strut mount and above the spring seat.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah that nut that is at the center of the mount, the one that compresses the spring... it hasn't happend as often lately... maybe it just needed to settle into the perch... maybe I need new rubber there? hmm... oh well... not something serious but when it happens it throws off my alignment for a moment until it pops back!

yeah I have that bearing in place... it's the spring that's making the clunking... I know because it has a certain harmonic sound to it when it does it!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

might be the thrust bearing. did you have the rubber seats to support the spring?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah put those in too although they looked pretty ragged... it happens more often when I'm trying to turn the wheels at a standstill... if I'm moving it doesn't happen.


----------

